# EZ Skinner. Use air to skin your deer



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, so I saw this air skinner video on youtube, went to their web site and saw how much they wanted for one and decided to make my own. This thing works AWESOME.
I made one for my self and a friend and he loves his as well. Here is youtube link so you can get an idea of what I am talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YEMt_nY21Y They are using a tire chuck with it. Mine is self contained and trigger actuated for ease of use. They sell a needle for a blow gun for $24.25 (only works on THEIR blow gun!!) and a blow gun for $24.25 thats $48.50 + shipping!!!!!!

Here is a step by step on how to make one for $20 or less. Parts as listed below total $16. Thats less than just an 8ga needle or the blow gun from their web site.

This one is going out to my "secret santa" Archerytalk Christmas person. Hope you like as much as I do.

Materials:
1- air blow gun, Walmart for about $7
1- air chuck to match your air hose $2
1- 4" piece of 3/16 tubing $2-$5 depending on material. I used Stainless $22 for 2ft at Fastenal
1- 1/4" NPT brass plug $2
1- 3/16 drill bit
Drill
Grinder and or files
Bench vise helps but not necessary
Hammer










1) Drill a 3/16 hole in the Brass plug. Starting from thread side helps center the hole thru the other side


















2) Grind or file a sharp point onto one end of your tubing. 










3) Drive your brass plug onto the tubing threads up. Use a soft face hammer (mine is leather) or use a scrap piece of wood so you do not mess the threads up










I drive mine flush with the ends of the threads. I find that the fit with the stainless tubing I use is more than strong enough and no further glue or anything is necessary










4) Sharpen your tip up as sharp as you can. I use a diamond hone and seems to work great. Regular stones or fine file will also work just as good.

5) Assemble your EZ Skinner and cut your skinning time in almost half especially if your animal hangs with skin on over night or longer.











Let me know what you think and if you make one how well it works for you.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

That's fantastic! The great thing about it is, I already have one made. In a former life of mine, I worked in industrial manufacturing and I had one of our engineers take one of my blowguns and essentially do the same thing you did, but with copper tubing and rolled edge, so it seals itself and no drilling required. I used it for a very effective air broom to sweep the area free of debris for different products. I'll have to try it out on a deer! Thanks.


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Wonder if you could adapt it to a paintball CO2 tank, that way you could keep it in your truck. I know they put out around 800 psi.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Donkey Hunter said:


> Wonder if you could adapt it to a paintball CO2 tank, that way you could keep it in your truck. I know they put out around 800 psi.


Interesting idea. Mite just have to look into that. Its not really a matter of PSI though, its more about volume of air put under the skin. I have seen blow guns that actually snap over tire chucks. Could sharpen the end on one of those and use at your local gas station


----------



## H20fowlkiller (Jan 19, 2009)

If you dont have the winch and cable mounted in the ground its a great idea for seperating the fur, but if you have the winch and cable thats all you need.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

It would be simple to adapt it to a CO2 bottle. Pick up a bottom line ( you can find them on ebay for about 5 bucks), which is what the tank screws into on a marker. If Im remembering correctly, the thread on it should be 1/8" NPT. I would go with stainless braided hose (you might could get by with a macroline type tubing) to be sure it will handle the pressure. Screw one end of the hose into the bottom line and the other end into a 1/4" x 1/8" bushing and screw the bushing into the air gun.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Just make sure if you are using a compressor you put a filter between the tank and the air skinner. Otherwise your pumping compressor oil and tank moisture into the outter layer of your deer meat, which could affect taste.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks great idea going to have to try this.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i needed something to do for my day off tomorrow, this is it!

thanks!


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

Seems slow to me...with a good sharp knife I could skin that thing faster than they did using all those fancy tools. JMO


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Shoottothrill said:


> Seems slow to me...with a good sharp knife I could skin that thing faster than they did using all those fancy tools. JMO


They show basic use on there. When I have my deer hanging I can almost seperate the whole skin in one shot. Then there VERY little knife use and one handed skinning on the ones I have done


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MysticFlight said:


> They show basic use on there. When I have my deer hanging I can almost seperate the whole skin in one shot. Then there VERY little knife use and one handed skinning on the ones I have done


Does that work even if the deer is field dressed? Seems like it wouldn't inflate right with the big belly slit.

No need to make anything, this is about $6 or less at Harbor Freight, Lowes, Home Depot. Just sharpen the end.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I love that I have been doing that for a while now but I am going to make a good one instead of what I am doing now.


----------



## embalmer883 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hook it up to a helium tank and take it and spool of ribbon in the woods. tie the ribbon to you wrist so your deer doesn't get away!ccasion16:


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I used this one from sears for my personal one. About $16 with tax. It has a quick change end, that way I have the use of the blow gun year round and just keep the needle in my butchering tote. I used the brass piece bottom right for the needle and still have full use of other attachments.










http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00916337000P?prdNo=20&blockNo=20&blockType=G20

The plastic one hunt123 sugested would work although I have had bad luck with that style in the past at work. The cheap ones break easy it seems like.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

+1 here i thought we were the only ones that did that lol


----------



## NHBOONER (Aug 2, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Does that work even if the deer is field dressed? Seems like it wouldn't inflate right with the big belly slit.
> 
> No need to make anything, this is about $6 or less at Harbor Freight, Lowes, Home Depot. Just sharpen the end.


I would like to know the answer to this as well......anyone?


----------



## dods2403 (Aug 29, 2006)

NHBOONER said:


> I would like to know the answer to this as well......anyone?


Maybe I'm missing something...... the deer in the video is field dressed


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes every deer I have done have been field dressed. I am usually lazy and let the deer hang overnight and where the field dress cuts are seem to dry slightly and seal the animal up. I usually start the first blow-up around the tail and it just works its way up the back around the legs and over the ribs. Haven't had a blow-out issue yet and have done 3 deer so far this year. Friend had done 2 with no issues as well.


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

why use air? why not just use the truck method? its alot faster.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

nikki6gun said:


> why use air? why not just use the truck method? its alot faster.


Some of us do not have access to something strong enough to hold a deer while pulling with truck. Plus I have seen deer torn apart this way on a few youtube videos


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

MysticFlight said:


> Some of us do not have access to something strong enough to hold a deer while pulling with truck. Plus I have seen deer torn apart this way on a few youtube videos


yep and if your by yourself and some meat hangs up on the hide then you have a bunch of meat pulled off of the carcass if you were wanting to make roasts and steaks. 

Overall I like the air method because it sure cuts down on the number of hairs on the meat.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys are making things way to hard here...

I understand this is a DIY section, but using air to skin a deer, only to go right behind it and start using a knife is just a waste of time...I can cape out a deer in less than 7 minutes with a buck skinning knife. And This is with the deer laying on its back in the middle of the garage...

here is a video with good instructions on how to do it, he takes less than 8 minutes and is going slow cause he is giving good detailed instructions...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqqkuUiTc3w

if your doing a shoulder mount, you need to take a little more time to preserve the cape around the neck and chest. But otherwise, just chop the head off and goto town with a good skinning knife.

This guy is pretty damn good, goes from a non-field dressed deer, to a skinned deer ready for quatering in 5:27...I like how he guts it too, but this of course it not realistic if your place for cleaning is not close to the kill site. Obviously these people probably hunt right out there back door which allows them to go and get the game with a quad or something and return to the garage in a short period of time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCpfdhg-KJU


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

dods2403 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something...... the deer in the video is field dressed


I watched the video for a while and didn't see anything indicating it was field dressed. The back of the deer was toward the viewer so I couldn't tell. Maybe it showed the belly slit toward the end of the video? The first video I ever saw using that technique the deer was not field dressed.


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

CRaziest thing i have ever seen


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Does that work even if the deer is field dressed? Seems like it wouldn't inflate right with the big belly slit.
> 
> No need to make anything, this is about $6 or less at Harbor Freight, Lowes, Home Depot. Just sharpen the end.


I just bought one of these at TC for 10 bucks. just gotta sharpen the tip up and gonna try it out next time i get a chance!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Will it work on CATFISH?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

preacherjack said:


> Will it work on CATFISH?


Interesting thought. Have to use a smaller needle most likely but can get those for vaccinating livestock and adapt it. Have to try that out and see


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

The Wicked said:


> You guys are making things way to hard here...
> 
> I understand this is a DIY section, but using air to skin a deer, only to go right behind it and start using a knife is just a waste of time...I can cape out a deer in less than 7 minutes with a buck skinning knife. And This is with the deer laying on its back in the middle of the garage...
> 
> ...


I watched these videos and he is fast but some of us only do a few deer a year and dont have the experience, equipment or room you have in your shop. He was also doing a warm deer. Most of the time the deer I do have hung over night and are cold and about 100x harder to skin. Not trying to put you down or the guy in the video but the way he was going skinning that deer he does allot of butchering and has tremendous knowledge and experience (practice makes perfect) at it that some of us do not have. I even picked up a couple things in his video I will be doing differently from now on when I do deer, Thanks!!

I bet if you took 2min and used an EZ skinner just b4 you start skinning you could cut at least that time or more from knife use, especially if the deer is cold. Just slip the needle in along the spine by the tail and let the air help release the skin, might have to do one more time toward the neck. Literally 2 min or less to do the whole deer, the video I posted doesn't do the EZ skinner justice. With my little 2gal "hotdog" compressor at 120psi it takes all of 20 seconds to have most of the deer "blown up" and ready.

The three I have done this year though from hanging position the majority of knife work has only been initial cuts to open the legs, tail and minimal around the neck, the rest I have just pulled down as easy or easier than in the video finishing down the spine after he hung it up. 

If you have an air compressor and a blow gun like in my pics I will make you a needle and mail it to you if you would give it an honest try once or twice. I think yo will be surprised how little work it then takes to get the hide off. Just shoot me a PM if your interested


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I got to try out using air to help skin a deer yesterday and have to say it seemed to help. Killed a deer yesterday morning and hung it up to skin it and then remembered seeing the post a couple days ago. So I went to the garage and dug up a piece of 3/16" copper tubing and fitting to fit the blow gun and set about making a needle. My copper needle wasn't sharp enough so I had to make some starter holes with my knife tip. I hang mine by the back legs using a gambrel so I start at the hind legs and work my way down. About all I had to use the knife for was to get it started and then a little around the front legs and on the neck a little. Thanks for the advice.

TC


----------



## bloodstripe23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just saw this post, my dad used to hunt rabbit a lot and he used a metal kinda bulb pipe, small cut and slid pipe under skin, blew into it and there it was, easy skinning. Im sure with enough pressure could be just as easy to do it on a deer.


----------



## hunting270 (Mar 10, 2010)

This one is 3.99 at Harbor Freight


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Teh Wicked said:


> You guys are making things way to hard here...
> 
> I understand this is a DIY section, but using air to skin a deer, only to go right behind it and start using a knife is just a waste of time...I can cape out a deer in less than 7 minutes with a buck skinning knife. And This is with the deer laying on its back in the middle of the garage...
> 
> ...


Some of us just aren't as good as these guys. 

I like how the skin in the second video looked kinda like swiss cheese (Did he use a frag on that thing, or is he showing off a little too much?) I can't imagine how much time he spent picking hair. Makes me wonder if he saved any time at all, come to think...

As for me and my house? I'm thinking we will add the air compressor to our current repertoire.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

You dont have to be good to skin a deer like that, having the right equipment is the key...

A good skinning knife and a ground is all you need, cold or warm doesnt matter. Yeah its a little easier when its warm, but its not like its impossible when its cold.


I havent skinned a deer in years, but I can still do them fast and im not a pro. Just have a good knife and not afraid to pull on that skin. The trick to making it fast is to have tension on the skin while cutting between the meat and skin, then it literally peels away like butter.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

The Wicked said:


> You don't have to be good to skin a deer like that, having the right equipment is the key...
> 
> A good skinning knife and a ground is all you need, cold or warm doesn't matter. Yeah its a little easier when its warm, but its not like its impossible when its cold.
> 
> ...


I have skinned deer in the past that I could have hung from and the skin wouldn't budge. I'm not a small man either, 6' and 250#. By the time I was done with him my arms were wore out from pulling and cutting. Every inch of him from back to front had to have allot of tension and cut all the way. Thinking if I had my EZ Skinner then it would have come off like "butter" or at least wouldn't have had to pull so hard and use the knife near as much.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

interesting... i got one of those in my AT Christmas package from a very kind man... Can't wait to see how it works :wink:


----------



## Knot Tellin (Aug 4, 2010)

Donkey Hunter said:


> Wonder if you could adapt it to a paintball CO2 tank, that way you could keep it in your truck. I know they put out around 800 psi.


I think it would work. But I would put a regulator on it. 800 PSI is a lot of pressure. It could be dangerous plus at the high of pressure it may just blow the skin out. 
My father n law has done it to skin ***** before. They look really fat when you get them pumped up.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I tend to skin my deer as soon as I can so they are most often warm. Best to get the meat cooled off as quickly as you can, So this to me looks like a lot of extra time for something that I've never viewed as that difficult or time consuming. However I'm going to try it just to see how much of a difference it makes. The one thing that I saw in this video Here Was the skinning around the head and the removal of the ear cartilage. for skinning the cape on your trophy I have to think this would be a real help. The skin on the skull and the ear cartilage can be a real pain in the but so for this I believe this method would be the preferred choice..


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe I missed it in this thread, but has anyone actually used air on a cold deer? This time of year, hanging them for 2 or 3 days is quite do-able and they're sure going to be cold when you start the skinning.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

hunt123 said:


> Maybe I missed it in this thread, but has anyone actually used air on a cold deer? This time of year, hanging them for 2 or 3 days is quite do-able and they're sure going to be cold when you start the skinning.


Yes I have done three so far this year that have hung at least 24hrs and makes it a breeze to skin. It cuts my skin time in at least half


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

AmishArcher said:


> interesting... i got one of those in my AT Christmas package from a very kind man... Can't wait to see how it works :wink:


Hope you enjoy and can use all the things you got!!!


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

What a unique idea. I gotta try that.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

H20fowlkiller said:


> If you dont have the winch and cable mounted in the ground its a great idea for seperating the fur, but if you have the winch and cable thats all you need.


Thats what I was thinking as well


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MysticFlight said:


> Yes I have done three so far this year that have hung at least 24hrs and makes it a breeze to skin. It cuts my skin time in at least half


Awesome. That's great info! Thanks.


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

I believe using a compressed air tank for paintball would work better. I am not sure a C02 tank would hold enough air to do this. If the liquid doesn't have time to expand then you would just be spaying the liquid into the dear and you wouldn't be able to use the full capacity of the tank. It doesn't take very long at all for a C02 tank to empty if you just open the pin vavle. If you regulate it then it would probably work, but I still think the compressed air tank would work better. Just my 2 cents.

Romey



Donkey Hunter said:


> Wonder if you could adapt it to a paintball CO2 tank, that way you could keep it in your truck. I know they put out around 800 psi.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

romey said:


> I believe using a compressed air tank for paintball would work better. I am not sure a C02 tank would hold enough air to do this. If the liquid doesn't have time to expand then you would just be spaying the liquid into the dear and you wouldn't be able to use the full capacity of the tank. It doesn't take very long at all for a C02 tank to empty if you just open the pin vavle. If you regulate it then it would probably work, but I still think the compressed air tank would work better. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Romey


I don't know anything about paintball except that it hurts real bad but maybe a person could use one of those portable, refillable compressed air tanks that people often haul around on their farm trucks. Harbor Freight has an 11 gallon one for about $38. Maybe that's the tank you're talking about?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting approach. Looks like a clean & quick way to skin a deer with minimal effort & hair to cotend with.

Some questions though:


Having a portable air compressor (150 psi/33 gal), I wonder if, even after charging it to full pressure & then letting it all vent out to clear any rusty moisture inside, and then charging it again for use on the deer would be adequate to prevent oil or rust from impregnating the deer flesh?
What pressure should the air be regulated to for skinning?
Is it easy to blow holes through the skin at some places more than others, or would the air pressure from #2 above prevent that from happening?


----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

Those would probably work too. The tanks I was talking about are used by paintball guns instead of C02. It is alot cleaner and you don't have to worry about the liquid having to expand. The tanks from HF are a lot cheaper than the paintball ones so that may be a better idea.



hunt123 said:


> I don't know anything about paintball except that it hurts real bad but maybe a person could use one of those portable, refillable compressed air tanks that people often haul around on their farm trucks. Harbor Freight has an 11 gallon one for about $38. Maybe that's the tank you're talking about?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Ancient Archer said:


> Interesting approach. Looks like a clean & quick way to skin a deer with minimal effort & hair to cotend with.
> 
> Some questions though:
> 
> ...


*Any answers to my questions?*


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Ancient Archer said:


> Interesting approach. Looks like a clean & quick way to skin a deer with minimal effort & hair to cotend with.
> 
> Some questions though:
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

> Having a portable air compressor (150 psi/33 gal), I wonder if, even after charging it to full pressure & then letting it all vent out to clear any rusty moisture inside, and then charging it again for use on the deer would be adequate to prevent oil or rust from impregnating the deer flesh?


Doubt it would be an issue, but if you're worried about it just add an inline moisture trap between the compressor and the hose.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

.if i gotta hang it might as well skit in..seemed a little slow to me...


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I didnt read every single post so maybe this was already mentioned.

But please keep safety in mind. I would sure hate to read a story about somebody slipping with that needle and injecting themselves full of air.
The split second it would take you to let go of the handle if you stabbed yourself with that thing might be all it would take.

In that sense the 'airskinner' is a bit safer being two pieces. First you insert the needle and then you hook the air up to it. 
These homemade ones with an air broom handle I can see someone putting it all together first then holding onto the handle/trigger
trying to insert the needle under the skin. One slip and you could run that needle into yourself and squeeze the trigger.

Just a thought.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

this is a good idea & it works pretty well (big but) be sure your tank is drained of oil & water a in line dryer helps.


----------

